# Insecticide resistance management by Mode of action



## surachais Thai (Oct 8, 2011)

Upon the www.irac-online.org and recommendation in *Orchid farm (both cut flower and pot plant) in Thailand*.This inform you only due to difference in regulation, chemical, trade name, concentration, combination, formulation.All chemical declare in common name,the number is LD50 (the lower mean highly toxic, the greater mean safer).

*1A Carbamate* - Carbosulfan 200, Methomyl 17, Benfuracarb 138, Carbaryl 850, Fenobucarb 700

*1B Organophosphorus* - Acephate 866, Chlorpyrifos 96, Pirimiphos-methyl 2,050, Diazinon 300, Malathion 2,800, Phosalone 120

*2B Phenylpyrazole* - Ethiprole, Fipronil 97
Insects resistant or tolerant to carbamate, organophosphorus, pyrethroid, neonicotinoid insecticides are susceptible to phenylpyrazole.

*3A Synthetic pyrethroid* - Beta-cyfluthrin 450, Bifenthrin 54, Cyhalothrin-L 56, Cypermethrin 74, Etofenprox > 10,000, Fenpropathrin 70 

*4A Neonicotinoid* - Imidacloprid 450, thiamethoxam 1,563, Clothianidin 5,000, dinotefuran 2,000
- Nitenpyram
- Acetamiprid 146, thiacloprid 285
All systemic broad spectrum insecticides,has 3 subgroup divided by pharmacophor (resistant site in chemical chain).Effective on thrips, mealy bug, scale, aphid, jassid, leaf hopper, plant hopper, white fly, leaf miner, bug. 

*5 Spinosyns* - Spinosad 5,000

*6 Avermectin* - Abamectin 300, Emamectin-benzoate

*23 Tetronic acid* - Spiromesifen

*Spray program*:
..................4A--->..............2B--->.............1A--->..............3A--->.................6--->..............1B
1st.........Imidacloprid.........Ethiprole.........Carbofuran.........Cypermethrin.........Abamectin.........Acephate
2nd........Acetamiprid.........Fipronil............Fenobucarb........Etofenprox............Emamectin.........Diazinon
3rd.........Dinotefuran.........Ethiprole.........Methomyl...........Cyhalothrin-L.........Abamectin.........Phosalone 
(alternate MoA in each spary, and alternate chemical in group in each round, group 5 and 23 keep in time resistant occur more, alternate 1-2 times) 

*Interval*: 7 day normally, severe infested 3-5 day (in each round cover 30-45 days, that mean in 1 life cycle insect (Thrips, Orchid midge etc.) got each MoA only one time, resistant occur slowly)

*Spray volume*: 400 liters/acre (105 gallon/acre) in tank mix with Fungicide.Spray cover whole plant.

*Farm size*: 10 - 100 acres (commonly 20 -30 acres)

My english can communicate only,it isn't good enough to describe clearly, please excuse.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2011)

another chart but these names are North American specific, i think:
http://www.ohp.com/Labels_MSDS/PDF/CCC_XI.pdf


----------



## Roth (Oct 8, 2011)

Interesting post, however the main problem with the insecticides, some are systemic upwards, some are systemic downwards ( very rare, that's why thrips are so difficult to eradicate...), some are translaminar, and some are topical...

It depends on the species, and most important the 'inert ingredients', the same applies for fungicides. I use to say that the inert ingredients are the essential part of any phyto chemical. The inert ingredients are a mix of surfactants, pH buffering agents, penetrants, solvents, and depending on them, 2 products, with the same active ingredient, will have vastly different effects...

As far as fipronil is concerned, it is an absolute, total, waste of time in my experience. I tried it several times, as granules, and as a EC liquid for sprays, and it did not kill anything important like mealybugs, thrips, aphids. It did kill however efficiently ants, and bees...


----------



## surachais Thai (Oct 8, 2011)

*Insecticide resistance management*

Yes,it most useful, product from reliable company, trade name differ in my country.Please read *Reference guide* of each part carefully and follow the recommendation. 

the basic data from the same source "*Resistance Action Committee*" establish by 15 Leader agrochemical company in 1984.


----------



## surachais Thai (Oct 8, 2011)

*Roth*,I'm totally agree with you.I'm involve in this business long time ago.I know it well.

Confidor 10%SL first market cost 2,100 Baht/liter ($70/liter) assume 1$= 30 Baht
Imidacloprid Local formulate 600 Baht/liter ($20/liter)

Provado 70%WG 4,200 Baht/kg ($140/kg)
China product 1,200 Baht/kg ($ 40/kg)

Dendrobium cut flower grower get average price of flower spike as:
.....peak period $0.1-0.2/stem
.....low period $0.02-0.04/stem

how trouble he is,there no choice to choose.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you have any leaf tissue analysis for orchids using different feeding regimes.

You posted earlier that said increasing Ca and Mg increased resistance and plant vigor.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 8, 2011)

I applied a lot of pesticides for many years when I was working for trees production and for landscape maintenance. I also applied a lot of product on my tropical plants.

I don't use those stong products anymore... I prefer to introduce beneficial insects or mites. I also use Botanigard.

One exception: glyphosate outdoors.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 8, 2011)

Roth, can you explain what you mean by "systemic upwards" and "systemic downwards" please?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2011)

something applied to roots can move into and upwards through a plant generally, and that sprayed on a plant can move into and downwards generally...


----------



## Roth (Oct 9, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> something applied to roots can move into and upwards through a plant generally, and that sprayed on a plant can move into and downwards generally...



To the extreme yes... But that's worse than that. 

Systemics 'upwards' have the capacity to treat as well the crown of the plants. The move 'up' in the plants.

Systemic 'downwards', you spray the leaves and bulbs, the rhizomes and roots will get the active ingredient or useful metabolite ( that's rare, but one famous example is Aliette).

Translaminar ( like Vertimec with thin leafed plants), it just goes inside/across the plant over half a millimeter to maybe a centimeter. If you spray the upper side of the leaves, it will go to the lower side, but not anywhere else. It 'looks' systemic because some insects or fungus die, but in fact, it would be better to term those as 'localized diffusion'.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2011)

i've heard that in Arabidopsis (obviously, not an orchid), imidacloprid (a systemic neonicotinoid) will not translocate into the flowers
may or may not be similar in orchids, but the next generation of neonicotinoids are out there and who knows how they do.....


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2011)

imidacloprid in our greenhouses has a proven track record of not moving into flowers.. so aphids in drenched pots live happily on the flowers and buds


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> imidacloprid in our greenhouses has a proven track record of not moving into flowers.. so aphids in drenched pots live happily on the flowers and buds



I've experienced this too with mealies, and was also told to us by a County Ag Extension agent who specialized in pesticide management.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

What about spraying with imidacloprid?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2011)

if the formulation of imidacloprid is designed for spraying, and an insect is prone to spray contact of imidacloprid, then they will be susceptible to spraying of the chemical if it contacts them. if it is designed to be trans-laminar, and the spray hits the flowers and flower stem, then it may move into the plant/flowers there a bit. if it isn't designed to be trans-laminar, then it will kill what contacts it but it won't move into the flower (very much at least). If the trans-laminar spray hits the plant, some may move through the plant a little bit but most likely won't move up into the flower structure enough to do anything


----------



## Stone (Nov 15, 2011)

I found imidacloprid the best pesticide for mealbug and apparently it's quite safe too. What is it's shelf life?, do you need to store it cold?


----------



## Ray (Nov 16, 2011)

Since there seem to be some folks participating in this thread that actually know a thing or two (I love this forum), what are your thoughts on the impact of dilute vascular fluids ("sap") on the efficacy of systemics?

I was told (several years ago by a plant biologist) that orchid sap has only about 25% of the concentration of solutes than does a typical non-epiphyte. The thought being that it is a defensive move, meant to protect the plant from it getting too high when exposed to droughts, and losing water through normal transpiration processes.

One theory I've heard is that the plant will try to maintain a high level of dilution, which limits the effectiveness of the systemic insecticide.

Of course, another I've heard is that it leaves room for the chemical, making it more effective.


----------



## Roth (Nov 18, 2011)

Imidacloprid... Well, I do not like it so much to be really honest. The reasons are simple:

- It is a growth and proliferation promoting agent for mites, brevipalpus, spider mites, cyclamen mites... They really can become out of control after an imidacloprid spray ( but not a drench, except the root eating cyclamen mites and the tarsonemids)

- Imidacloprid is inactivated within minutes on contact with alkaline materials ( lime in the mix, etc...). and it is not fully systemic from bottom to top. It does not kill as well the thrips in the crown of the plants, as it does not move easily too to the newer parts. So it cannot be easily used as drench, avoiding breeding brevipalpus like crazy.

As for the systemics, I never had any problem with carbofuran, aldicarb, oxydemeton methyl. A spray would care of about anything, even now. There are suspicions of resistant strains, but I have yet to see them in my nurseries. Before I would use as well twice a year Bladafum/sulfoTEPP. That was a good product... Parathion was not systemic, but very efficient, and did not damage orchids. Phosdrin was clearly systemic and very efficient.

I like to use as wel lthings like bromopropylate, difocol, avermectin, sometimes too the old diazinon. Diazinon is remarkably efficient as a contact spray against brevipalpus.

Apollo/clofentezine is a very good long lasting translaminar agent against mites.

Lannate was not as efficient, and its effect seemed to be localized to the parts that had been sprayed, and a bit the adjacent parts but not too much. There are many factors and many variations between cultivars to be able to claim that a pesticide is 'systemic'. For some crops, some varieties, completely yes, for some others, it depends on the growing conditions, stage, inert ingredients ( very important), for some others, it will be completely inefficient.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 18, 2011)

how about any of the newer generation neonicotinoids such as Safari (Dinotefuran) or Tristar (Acetamiprid)?

i've just started using BotaniGard 22WP and it seems pretty safe on the plants. not a systemic and needs three sprays within three to five days of the previous though.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2011)

I think we use tristar at work, but don't have scientific results to post, as sometimes growers are in a hurry and spray too large of an area at one time and probably don't get the coverage they should, and we don't usually have mealybugs or scale, more like aphids and thrip. It also depends on what you are trying to spray. If you are talking thrip, then many things available nowadays don't work for them


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 18, 2011)

i've used TriStar on the poinsettias and Arabadopsis and it's been great
on orchids, i dunno
i think some people have used it on orchids but i'm not sure how it has worked for them
you're absolutely right about thrips and resistance
Conserve (spinosad) only has marginal effectiveness anymore and they suggest tank-mixing Avid with Azatin (i've also mixed with Aria or Talstar with mixed results, but again, not on orchids)
BotaniGard is my new favorite because of how it kills the little s.o.b.s
it is a parasitic fungus that will burrow inside (once it contacts the exoskeleton), replicate, then bursts out like the movie Alien
it may have some issues with open blooms, though


----------



## Paul (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, here I have extremly high resistance with Diapsis boisduvalii. They are even resistant too 90° alcohol !! 
Imidaclopride: 0
Actara G: 0
Fipronil: 0
Acetamipride: 0
I only can destroy them by mecanical ways.
I have to try neem oil, do you know about it?
If some of you know about one product they wouldn't be resistant, please tell me ...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2011)

Paul said:


> Hi, here I have extremly high resistance with Diapsis boisduvalii. They are even resistant too 90° alcohol !!
> Imidaclopride: 0
> Actara G: 0
> Fipronil: 0
> ...




i believe Imidaccloprid, Acatara, and Acetamiprid are all in the same class (neonicotinoids) and they should not be used in the same rotation. the same class means that the pesticide kills the pest with the same mode of action (there are charts previously in the conversation) and, if used one after another, if the pest develops a resistance, it will be ineffective
in my opinion, you should move away from the whole neonicotinoids for now and find three different pesticides with three different modes of action or classes.
use them as instructed on the label, including waiting the specified amount of time before the next spray

link to mode of action pamphlet: http://www.irac-online.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/MoA_Classification.pdf


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 20, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> how about any of the newer generation neonicotinoids such as Safari (Dinotefuran) or Tristar (Acetamiprid)?
> 
> i've just started using BotaniGard 22WP and it seems pretty safe on the plants. not a systemic and needs three sprays within three to five days of the previous though.




I use Botanigard since 6 months. Pretty safe. But I only use it once every 2 to 4 weeks to control mealybugs. Glad to know I am not alone to use such a "friendly" pesticide!


----------

